# Northstar Taper



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

HELP! I think I might be missing a part but cant find any good pics to see. Basically my drive wheels are free rolling. It looks like the ratchetting wire may be bent, even when I get it on the teeth it still can roll back pretty easy. Columbia's appear to have a round teflon end on it, wondering if mine had one to, getting old can't remember if there was one on there or not.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Should have one of these on the end of the wire:

http://www.walltools.com/blu-ata089.html

http://www.walltools.com/tapetech-brake-roller-054007.html


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, I will give old Al's taping tools a call and pick one up
Thanks again.


----------

